# Veteran's Day



## Dutch (Nov 11, 2005)

To those Members of this Forum who have served or are currently serving in our Country's Military I would like to say THANK YOU.  

I served in the Army National Guard for 10 years in the Military Police.  If I hadn't received a Medical Discharge, I probably would have "accepted" my retirement last year.

Okay I can hear ya muttering, "What does this have to do with Smoking meats?"   Well, if it weren't for the freedoms that we enjoy and the freedoms that we chose to defend and protect, we may not have been able to pursue our happiness in smoking meats. Cuz something that's this fun has got to be illeagle somewhere :!:   :mrgreen:


----------



## monty (Nov 11, 2005)

I am with you, Dutch! There is a huge debt, largely unpaid, due our people in uniform!
God Bless America and all the people who keep her safe for us!
Monty


----------



## brianj517 (Nov 11, 2005)

AMEN, Brother...

It was 5 1/2 years active duty USAF for me. I was an aircraft avionics/electrical sysytems tech on the F-111/EF-111A. Although I served in the periphery in a support role, I lost more than a few friends in the Desert Storm campaign :x 

My heartfelt thanks and prayer go out to all those who have served and continue to serve... God Bless...

Brian


----------



## larry maddock (Nov 12, 2005)

i salute our fallen heroes.

i give a prayer of thanks to those currently serving.


----------

